# My Poor Angelfish died



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

It's alittle strange my poor angel fish died outta the blue he has been fine was showing no signs of illness. Yesterday he didnt eat and this morning i turned on my tank light and there he was dead. I have a 90 gallon tank with 3 angels now 2  , 6 red rasboras, 2 blue gourami's 2 neon tetras, 2 guppies and 2 zebra danio's. I have no idea what happened to my Angel I have had him for a year and he was the king of my tank no one picks on him he was the biggest fish i had, almost the size of my palm. Any idea's as to why he would die would be great. Also i did water test's and they are perfect as always.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How old was he? Did you notice any fin problems, clouding of the eyes, bad fins, gills red, etc? Any and all info you can supply might be able to help us out.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

what does the word "perfect" mean to you? can you list the test results?


----------

